# New ties



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

Tied these for bass here in Austin, but couldn't help adding some P'cola inshore touches to them... aka chartreuse


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Them flys are so hot, I can't even see them


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Sounds like you ment to add some pic's. We're not seeing them, might want to edit your post to add them, unless you ment for us to use our imagination.


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

Weird, the pic shows up fine for me... hehehe. Minor adjustment.


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Maybe they got stopped at the state lline.


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey John,
Good looking flies and in one of my favorite color combinations as well. Do you throw that topwater seaducer much? That is my all time favorite pattern to throw. I have caught just about everything on that pattern. Have you ever had any problems with that fly spinning on the cast? I did for a while but not always. If you have, I have the solution, and it is very simple, let me know.You been slaying them over in Texas? Coming home anytime soon?


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey Greg,

I have just gotten back into tying lately after finding out how good the bass fishing is all over town here. I'm coming home for Christmas and bringing as much of my fly gear as I can.

I don't recall having a spinning problem, but it's been a long time - my rod is actually in repair right now, but it shouldn't be long until I have it back at the ready and will let you know.

Take care.


----------



## arlenekmacaro (Nov 5, 2012)

It's looking very nice. 

salvage classic cars for sale


----------

